
Ask HN: Is the full stack developer more myth than reality? - Dowwie
One of the original selling points of NodeJS was that one developer <i>could</i> apply the same language in front and back, making the Javascript skillset more valuable to an organization as resource demands shift among projects.  Yet, considering the demands of both frontend and backend development, it seems unlikely that one person <i>would</i> change that often, if at all, because of comparative advantages due to domain expertise.<p>What can people from HN report on this experience in the wild-- is the full-stack developer more myth than reality?
======
eloff
I'm a full stack developer and I regularly work across half a dozen languages.
NodeJS and standardizing on one language is overrated. And there's no obstacle
to mastering both front-end and backend development, apart from the time
investment required.

